# Incredibile Preziosi,super offerta per Piatek



## Andris (30 Dicembre 2020)

Il presidente del Genoa vuole dare i rinforzi richiesti da Ballardini.

Sta provando a convincere Benatia,oltre ad aver preso in prestito Vavro dalla Lazio.

La notizia clamorosa però è un'altra,cioè prova a riprendersi Piatek !

Offerta da 4 milioni di prestito oneroso e 21 milioni di riscatto obbligatorio in caso di salvezza.

l'Hertha Berlino avrebbe già accettato e ora dipende dal giocatore.

Questo significa solo una cosa: Scamacca andrà via a gennaio.


Tuttomercatoweb


----------



## Andris (30 Dicembre 2020)

25 milioni da giochi preziosi e non è uno della juve,questa sì che è una notizia


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Il presidente del Genoa vuole dare i rinforzi richiesti da Ballardini.
> 
> Sta provando a convincere Benatia,oltre ad aver preso in prestito Vavro dalla Lazio.
> 
> ...




Ahahahahahahahahahaha dai che che ci divertiamo, quando ho potuto guardare qualche partita dell’Hertha l’ho fatto perché questo qui a vederlo giocare è meglio di un film comico, con i suoi ferri da stiro e la sua corsa che sembra uno che si è defecato nelle mutande, se rientrerà al Genoa non me ne perderò una. 



Andris ha scritto:


> 25 milioni da giochi preziosi e non è uno della juve,questa sì che è una notizia



Aldilà del fatto che spendere 25 milioni per Piattolek è follia, la vera notizia è che persino il Genoa ha più budget di noi, in pratica.


----------



## Swaitak (30 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Il presidente del Genoa vuole dare i rinforzi richiesti da Ballardini.
> 
> Sta provando a convincere Benatia,oltre ad aver preso in prestito Vavro dalla Lazio.
> 
> ...



Preziosi conosce 4 persone in croce, Ballardini, Perin,Sturaro,Bertolaccio ora Piatek


----------



## Andris (30 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahahahahaha dai che che ci divertiamo, quando ho potuto guardare qualche partita dell’Hertha l’ho fatto perché questo qui a vederlo giocare è meglio di un film comico, se rientrerà al Genoa non me ne perderò una.
> 
> 
> 
> Aldilà del fatto che spendere 25 milioni per Piattolek è follia, la vera notizia è che persino il Genoa ha più budget di noi, in pratica.



infatti 25 milioni per un attaccante più Benatia,forse ci metterei la firma pure io al Milan. 

fossi in lui non tornerei.
sta così bene in una squadra senza obiettivi a milioni di euro a stagione.
fa qualche golletto e nessuno lo critica.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Il presidente del Genoa vuole dare i rinforzi richiesti da Ballardini.
> 
> Sta provando a convincere Benatia,oltre ad aver preso in prestito Vavro dalla Lazio.
> 
> ...



Quanto vorrei sapere che c è sotto!
(Se è vero)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Preziosi conosce 4 persone in croce, Ballardini, Perin,Sturaro,Bertolaccio ora Piatek



C’è da dire che la carriera di Pitale(k) sta tenendo fede alle promesse https://www.milanworld.net/piatek-v...-i-tifosi-mi-amano-i-giornali-no-vt82841.html



Andris ha scritto:


> infatti 25 milioni per un attaccante più Benatia,forse ci metterei la firma pure io al Milan.
> 
> fossi in lui non tornerei.
> sta così bene in una squadra senza obiettivi a milioni di euro a stagione.
> fa qualche golletto e nessuno lo critica.



Veramente pure in Germania ha ricevuto critiche, da Labbadia (che disse che lo voleva più incisivo e presente) per cominciare che gli preferiva il trentacinquenne Ibisevic e ora gli preferisce il carneade Jhon Cordoba.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quanto vorrei sapere che c è sotto!
> (Se è vero)



Ricordiamoci peraltro che sto qui prende 4 milioni di euro netti in Germania (follia totale, come si è potuto pensare di dargli quello stipendio, da noi prendeva meno della metà, faceva pena e questi glielo raddoppiano, pazzesco) quindi dovrà pure ridursi lo stipendio.


----------



## Andris (30 Dicembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quanto vorrei sapere che c è sotto!
> (Se è vero)



ce lo ha ceduto solo perchè lo pagammo cash immediatamente,roba da spia con la cassa dei contanti in missione
gli sarà rimasto il cruccio,visto che segnava come una macchina perfetta
persino un pari allo juventus stadium
pure a Ballardini


----------



## Raryof (30 Dicembre 2020)

E' un giocatorino, rimarrà là ad arraffare più che può e poi tornerà in Polonia a fare l'eroe tornato dalla guerra.
Ma in A farà gola a molte squadrazze e per quei 6 mesi buoni che ha fatto (solo i gol poi) ci camperà fino a fine carriera.
Se torna al Genoa tanto meglio... lo impallineremo a dovere e non con le biglie..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E' un giocatorino, rimarrà là ad arraffare più che può e poi tornerà in Polonia a fare l'eroe tornato dalla guerra.
> Ma in A farà gola a molte squadrazze e per quei 6 mesi buoni che ha fatto (solo i gol poi) ci camperà fino a fine carriera.
> Se torna al Genoa tanto meglio... lo impallineremo a dovere e non con le biglie..



Al ritorno col Genoa lo faremo marcare da Duarci. Voglio che pure lui possa sentirsi Franco Baresi per una volta (esperienza comune ad ogni difensore che lo marca).

P.s: “per quei 6 mesi buoni che ha fatto (solo i gol poi) ci camperà fino a fine carriera“ e questo è verissimo, anche su questo forum c’è pure chi parla di “enigma Piattolek” quando è semplicemente tornato ai suoi livelli di sempre prima di quei sei mesi buoni (perché fare un goal ogni due partite di media in Ekstraklasa come faceva lui prima del Genoa è una roba che riuscirebbe anche a Paloschi tranquillamente, parliamo di un campionato ai livelli della B italiana). Altro che “crisi”.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> C’è da dire che la carriera di Pitale(k) sta tenendo fede alle promesse https://www.milanworld.net/piatek-v...-i-tifosi-mi-amano-i-giornali-no-vt82841.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che poi se non migliora manco con Labbadia è un caso perso.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> ce lo ha ceduto solo perchè lo pagammo cash immediatamente,roba da spia con la cassa dei contanti in missione
> gli sarà rimasto il cruccio,visto che segnava come una macchina perfetta
> persino un pari allo juventus stadium
> pure a Ballardini



Si pero' Preziosi è soltanto un affarista.

Non gliene frega nulla del Genoa.

Se si dovessero salvare non crederei ai miei occhi nel vedergli tirar fuori 25 milioni per un giocatore.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Dicembre 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Che poi se non migliora manco con Labbadia è un caso perso.



Il prblm è ke nn gli arrivano i pallonih!1!1!1!1!1


----------



## Andris (30 Dicembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si pero' Preziosi è soltanto un affarista.
> 
> Non gliene frega nulla del Genoa.
> 
> Se si dovessero salvare non crederei ai miei occhi nel vedergli tirar fuori 25 milioni per un giocatore.



boh,forse apre una filiale di giochi preziosi a Berlino in cambio


----------



## Raryof (30 Dicembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si pero' Preziosi è soltanto un affarista.
> 
> Non gliene frega nulla del Genoa.
> 
> Se si dovessero salvare non crederei ai miei occhi nel vedergli tirar fuori 25 milioni per un giocatore.



Non li prende col paracadute?


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Preziosi conosce 4 persone in croce, Ballardini, Perin,Sturaro,Bertolaccio ora Piatek



E pensa che pentolacci, pur svincolato, mica se l'é ripreso... Pensa il cessume che avevamo preso


----------



## pazzomania (30 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> boh,forse apre una filiale di giochi preziosi a Berlino in cambio



Possibile. 



Raryof ha scritto:


> Non li prende col paracadute?



Li prende se va in B, penso. Ma se si salvano deve sganciarli 25 milioni.


Boh, io son sempre un pò prevenuto con i presidenti stile Preziosi, Lotito, De Laurentiis ecc ecc

Noi non sappiamo esattamente perchè si sono invischiati nel calcio, ma loro sanno benissimo va.

Chissà che manovre...


----------



## Andris (30 Dicembre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> E pensa che pentolacci, pur svincolato, mica se l'é ripreso... Pensa il cessume che avevamo preso



ha firmato prima di Natale in Turchia per il Karagumruk,ritrova Biglia e Borini


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> ha firmato prima di Natale in Turchia per il Karagumruk,ritrova Biglia e Borini



Presto li raggiungerà anche la Piattola polacca (sarà l’ultimo step prima di tornare in Polonia, ritorno che per me avverrà al più tardi entro i suoi 30 anni).


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Dicembre 2020)

Secondo me se torna al Genoa fa bene, c'è pure ballardini che a conti fatti è l'unico allenatore che lo ha fatto rendere al pieno delle sue potenzialità


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Dicembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Secondo me se torna al Genoa fa bene, c'è pure ballardini che a conti fatti è l'unico allenatore che lo ha fatto rendere al pieno delle sue potenzialità



In quel periodo non era questione di Ballardini o Sacchi, era che ogni pallone che toccava era goal. In un raro momento di onestà intellettuale in cui non era ancora diventato il pallone gonfiato che diventerà poi infatti disse, quando era al Genoa, testuali parole “Vivo il calcio allo stesso modo solo che da quando sono in Italia sta succedendo tutto così velocemente. Durante le partite il pallone durante è come se mi venisse a cercare”.

La cosa che mi da fastidio è che sto qui per la purple patch avuta in quei sei mesi verrà probabilmente considerato un talento inespresso o non valorizzato o mille scuse possibili da tanti fino a fine carriera, quando in verità non ha assolutamente nulla in più di un Cutrone (che pure fece una stagione della vita con noi nel 2017/2018, segnando 18 goal stagionali, che per uno nemmeno ventenne -altro che ventitreenne come il pipparo polacco quando giocava da noi- erano un’enormità), solo che Cutrone è scarso (e lo è, eh, siamo sui livelli di un Paloschi più o meno, anche se pure lui aveva illuso molti nel 2017/2018) e da tale viene valutato, questo qua invece da parte di alcuni avrà sempre alibi.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (30 Dicembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Secondo me se torna al Genoa fa bene, c'è pure ballardini che a conti fatti è l'unico allenatore che lo ha fatto rendere al pieno delle sue potenzialità



Credo anche io, non si segnano 25 gol in un campionato per caso
Sicuramente ha overperformato e illuso tanta gente, non è sicuramente da Milan ma il suo standard in una squadretta sarà sui 15 gol se tira i rigori, il suo problema penso sia in gran parte mentale e forse a Genova può ritrovarsi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Credo anche io, non si segnano 25 gol in un campionato per caso
> Sicuramente ha overperformato e illuso tanta gente, non è sicuramente da Milan ma il suo standard in una squadretta sarà sui 15 gol se tira i rigori, il suo problema penso sia in gran parte mentale e forse a Genova può ritrovarsi



Avrà avuto problemi mentali anche prima di venire in Italia, visto che è rimasto in Polonia (un campionato che vale la Serie B italiana, senza esagerare minimamente) fino a 23 anni (in un’epoca in cui se hai un minimo talento è impossibile non finire nei radar anche solo di un club da Europa League dei primi cinque campionati europei)

Comunque ricordo che Cutrone nel 2017/2018 a neanche 20 anni (e tra i 19 anni che aveva Cutrone all’epoca e i 23 di Piatek nel suo periodo d’oro italiano c’è un abisso, parlando di altissimi livelli pensiamo alla differenza che c’era tra il CR7 del 2004 e quello del 2008, o tra il Messi del 2006 e quello del 2010) ha fatto 18 GOAL in stagione, tra Serie A, Coppa Italia ed Europa League. Avrà quindi un problema mentale pure Cutrone. Oppure sono entrambi due seghe atomiche che valgono più o meno come un Paloschi, ed entrambi hanno fatto la loro stagione della vita, solo che Cutrone è italiano e noi siamo esterofili e gli stranieri li ipervalutiamo sempre. 

Se Piatek si chiamasse Piontecchio e fosse nato in Veneto nessuno sarebbe qui a parlare del “potenziale” di questo qua, che è un potenziale di 7/8 goal su azione a stagione se ha tutta la squadra che gioca per lui.


----------



## Raryof (30 Dicembre 2020)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Credo anche io, non si segnano 25 gol in un campionato per caso
> Sicuramente ha overperformato e illuso tanta gente, non è sicuramente da Milan ma il suo standard in una squadretta sarà sui 15 gol se tira i rigori, il suo problema penso sia in gran parte mentale e forse a Genova può ritrovarsi



Sicuro, avrà sempre considerazione ma nella sua testa si è bruciato proprio arrivando al Milan perché è lì che ha pensato di poter valere certi livelli giocando anche senza rabbia (perché tanto era il pallone che cercava lui e non viceversa), i soldi li ha presi, il faccino salvacarriera fino ai 30 anni ce l'ha, cosa deve dimostrare a sé stesso? nulla, a parte di essersi giocato una grande occasione in un Milan senza concorrenza che da quando è andato via ha svoltato con gli stessi giocatori che giocavano con lui quando zittiva gente dopo aver tirato un rigore penoso.
Questo qui pensava davvero di essere Gesù Cristo ad un certo punto, quando si è accorto che non ne beccava più una ha pensato di dover giocare "anche a calcio" cosa che poi non gli riusciva tanto bene.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sicuro, avrà sempre considerazione ma nella sua testa si è bruciato proprio arrivando al Milan perché è lì che ha pensato di poter valere certi livelli giocando anche senza rabbia (perché tanto era il pallone che cercava lui e non viceversa), i soldi li ha presi, il faccino salvacarriera fino ai 30 anni ce l'ha, cosa deve dimostrare a sé stesso? nulla, a parte di essersi giocato una grande occasione in un Milan senza concorrenza che da quando è andato via ha svoltato con gli stessi giocatori che giocavano con lui quando zittiva gente dopo aver tirato un rigore penoso.
> Questo qui pensava davvero di essere Gesù Cristo ad un certo punto, quando si è accorto che non ne beccava più una ha pensato di dover giocare "anche a calcio" cosa che poi non gli riusciva tanto bene.



Infatti è questo che mi fa rabbia, avrà sempre una considerazione immeritata (e solo perché straniero, perché lo ripeto, la stagione di Cutrone del 2017/2018, considerando anche l’età -19 anni- è stata molto più “notevole” di quella di Piatek a 23, eppure Cutrone è considerato unanimemente e giustamente la sega che è, mentre Piatek che è praticamente il suo doppione solo con meno palle è considerato una specie di talentino sprecato, tanto che mi tocca ancora leggere di “Ballardini unico che l’ha fatto rendere” invece di “Ballardini unico che ha avuto il culo di averlo durante la sua purple patch”, zio povero, parliamo di uno che si fa panchinare da Ibisevic a fine carriera, per Dio) per quei sei mesi, ma io spero che fallisca anche al Genoa, così poi vorrò vedere cosa diranno gli hairsplitters.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (30 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Avrà avuto problemi mentali anche prima di venire in Italia, visto che è rimasto in Polonia (un campionato che vale la Serie B italiana, senza esagerare minimamente) fino a 23 anni (in un’epoca in cui se hai un minimo talento è impossibile non finire nei radar anche solo di un club da Europa League dei primi cinque campionati europei)
> 
> Comunque ricordo che Cutrone nel 2017/2018 a neanche 20 anni (e tra i 19 anni che aveva Cutrone all’epoca e i 23 di Piatek nel suo periodo d’oro italiano c’è un abisso, parlando di altissimi livelli pensiamo alla differenza che c’era tra il CR7 del 2004 e quello del 2008, o tra il Messi del 2006 e quello del 2010) ha fatto 18 GOAL in stagione, tra Serie A, Coppa Italia ed Europa League. Avrà quindi un problema mentale pure Cutrone. Oppure sono entrambi due seghe atomiche che valgono più o meno come un Paloschi, ed entrambi hanno fatto la loro stagione della vita, solo che Cutrone è italiano e noi siamo esterofili e gli stranieri li ipervalutiamo sempre.
> 
> Se Piatek si chiamasse Piontecchio e fosse nato in Veneto nessuno sarebbe qui a parlare del “potenziale” di questo qua, che è un potenziale di 7/8 goal su azione a stagione se ha tutta la squadra che gioca per lui.



Ok, penso che abbiamo capito, non so se Piatek ti ha fatto qualcosa di personale ma direi che il tuo concetto è chiaro....
Non importa che in ogni singola risposta ci rammenti con tanto di variopinti nomignoli quanto Piatek sia un paraplegico più impedito di Zanardi senza gambe e dopo l' incidente alla testa, di bidoni ne abbiamo visti talmente tanti che questo almeno desta curiosità e, nel mio caso, un po' di rimpianto perchè ad un certo punto sembrava veramente forte


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Ok, penso che abbiamo capito, non so se Piatek ti ha fatto qualcosa di personale ma direi che il tuo concetto è chiaro....
> Non importa che in ogni singola risposta ci rammenti con tanto di variopinti nomignoli quanto Piatek sia un paraplegico più impedito di Zanardi senza gambe e dopo l' incidente alla testa, di bidoni ne abbiamo visti talmente tanti che questo almeno desta curiosità e, nel mio caso, un po' di rimpianto perchè ad un certo punto sembrava veramente forte



“paraplegico più impedito di Zanardi senza gambe e dopo l' incidente alla testa” 

Mi hai fatto morire. 

Comunque posso capire il tuo discorso, non è come Kalinic che è arrivato da scarso e se ne è andato scarso, questo è verissimo, va anche detto però che la prima stagione di Bacca non ebbe nulla da invidiare alla sua e pure nella seconda stagione il buon Barlos i suoi 13 goal li fece nonostante il tikiminkia di Montella, eppure tutti a dirgli di andare a pescare. Per carità, Bacca non era nemmeno lui da Milan eh, assolutamente, però in zona goal il suo lo faceva e l’aveva sempre fatto, solo che nel suo caso i limiti tecnici e fisici (più o meno identici a quelli di Piatek, con la differenza però appunto che Barlos sotto porta era affidabile davvero e che ha vinto delle EL da protagonista, quando Piatek, e qui posso scommettere con chiunque, in EL non ci giocherà mai manco un minuto in carriera) gli venivano fatti pesare molto di più dai tifosi, ecco.

Cioè, è il double standard verso questo giocatore che ho sempre trovato irritante. Anche perché Bacca aveva pure compagni ben più scarsi attorno.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Dicembre 2020)

Intanto Preziosi inizia, al solito, le manovre per assicurarsi la salvezza:


Ha ceduto alla Juve un giocatore giovane, tale Rovella, per 10 mln ma regoleranno il tutto anche con altre comproprietà come quella di Portanova. Tra l'altro questo Rovella scadeva a giugno, quindi tra pochi giorni poteva firmare per chiunque..., ha rinnovato in fretta e furia, ed è stato ceduto ai gobbi per 10 mln, ma rimarrà in prestito due anni al Genoa che in cambio risolverà alcune comproprietà con i gobbi...

Ma quanto è bella la mafia!


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Il presidente del Genoa vuole dare i rinforzi richiesti da Ballardini.
> 
> Sta provando a convincere Benatia,oltre ad aver preso in prestito Vavro dalla Lazio.
> 
> ...



La storia è che l'herta aveva accettato anche i 4 milioni pur di liberarsi del p(ol)acco..quando poi si sono accorti del riscatto a 21 si sono lasciati andare ad un'orgia


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La storia è che l'herta aveva accettato anche i 4 milioni pur di liberarsi del p(ol)acco..quando poi si sono accorti del riscatto a 21 si sono lasciati andare ad un'orgia



Esatto. Secondo te quanto manca prima che torni in Polonia? Io dico massimo 4/5 anni, tu?


----------



## numero 3 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Preziosi conosce 4 persone in croce, Ballardini, Perin,Sturaro,Bertolaccio ora Piatek



Questo proprio non è vero, anzi Preziosi ( il figlio) rivoluzionando ogni 6 mesi la squadra ha scovato migliaia di giocatori di cui alcuni passabili, stessa filosofia dell'Udinese che ha la fortuna di avere tifosi più malleabili e meno sanguigni dei Genoani.


----------

